# Comment faire un retour bureau sans quitter un jeu



## noobs (3 Février 2005)

j'ai un problème avec mon mac, je n'arrive pas a faire 2 application en même temps, j'ai l'impression que mon disque dur n'est pas fiable comment savoir si à l'achat ils m'ont bien mis un 5400rpm et pas un 4800rpm sur mon powerbook, merci de bien vouloir m'aider je suis complètement dépacé.

mon adress mail : trouverun@hotmail.com


----------



## MortyBlake (4 Février 2005)

Pas de (kernel) panic.

Pour la dernière question, c'et simple (en sachant, qu'il est hautement improbable que tu aies un disque différent de celui commandé).
Tu fais  :
menu pomme ->A propos de ce mac -> Plus d'infos ..

Tu as le profil de ton Mac.

Tu regardes dans le menu Matériel -> ATA
Tu as en Bus ATA-3 le modèle de ton DVD/CD et en ATA -6 ton disque dur (par exemple sur mon PowerBook : TOSHIBA MK8026GAX). Il suffit ensuite de vérifier les spécifications du disque

En fait, si je comprends bien ta question en lisant le titre de ta "discussion".

Lorsque tu fais un jeu, tu te retrouves bloqué, soit tu quittes le jeu et tu reviens au bureau, soit si tu restes sur le jeu, tu ne peux plus faire autre chose. Un certain nombre de jeu, prenne la main sur ton ordinateur, changeant la résolution de l'écran et faisant disparaitre la barre des menus. c'est normal et ce n'est pas un défaut de l'ordinateur ou du système. Un moyen qui marche souvent (si tu es en X.3) si tu veux à tout prix revenir au bureau ou à un autre programme est de faire pomme-Tab (c'est la touche au dessus du verrouillage majuscule [->/ ] ), tu as alors la liste des programmes ouverts. En gardant pomme appuyé et en tapant à plusieurs reprises sur Tab, tu vas voir défiler les programmes. si tu veux revenir au bureau, tu t'arrêtes sur finder).

De toute façon, ça n'est pas la vitesse de rotation de ton DD qui change le nombre de programmes que tu peux exécuter en meme temps c'est ta quantité de mémoire vive.


----------



## Berthold (4 Février 2005)

En complément à MortyBlake, essaie un pomme-H (comme Hide, cacher) sur le jeu, mais toutes les applications n'ont pas ça. Sinon l'association pomme-Tab vers le Finder (voir Morty ci-dessus), Pomme-Alt-H (cacher les autres que le Finder) peut répondre...


----------



## quetzalk (7 Février 2005)

oui, voire même la fonction exposé avec la touche F11 qui "dégage tout" (mais certains jeux gardent la main sur le système et/ou utilisent la touche F11 pour autre chose).


----------



## Illuvatar (17 Février 2005)

Hello,

Je dois avouer avoir du mal à voir le rapport entre la question du titre et la question du post mais enfin...
Pour certains jeux ( en particulier les jeux de blizzard ) c'est la combinaison Commande-M qui permet de revenir au bureau.

@+


----------

